# Homemade Tools You Make Yourself



## Ol' Brian (Jan 17, 2021)

I wanted to try out a pickeroon/hookeroon for picking up firewood pieces off the ground. Looked at YT videos on the Logrite, and a few others too, and decided I could maybe make my own that would work as well as a commercial made tool. Maybe not as fancy, but just as functional

So, I dug through the scrap in the shop and found a piece of steel pipe, and a piece of #6 rebar... and just by coincidence the rebar was a perfect fit inside the pipe. I think maybe could be on to something...

I got a Hercules cordless grinder from HF, and figured this would be the perfect project to try it out on. So, I ground the end of the rebar to a point, put a small barb on it using both the grinder and a chain file. Took the cutting torch, warmed up the rebar a bit, and bent it over to about 93.35628°, and slipped it in the pipe. Got Mr. Lincoln plugged into the electron pusher receptacle, flipped the switch, hooked up the ground clamp, and commenced to make one piece of metal out of two. After she quit makin' her own light, I tried it out on some firewood pieces, and what do you know, it worked!

It was a rusty ol piece of pipe, perfect camouflage for disappearing out in the woods, so I decided some other color would be more appropriate. So I got some emery cloth, and a flap disc, and found some Rattlecan Red in the shop, and I figured if I stuck it in my leg, that would match the color of the juice that might leak out of me, so I went with it.

Took it out today, and picked up a couple loader buckets full of white oak rounds with it. Works pretty well, I can see it will take a bit of practice to get good with it, but well worth the cost!

If you've got some tools, and some materials, you can save a bunch of $$ by making your own tools... just takes a little elbow grease.

And, that little Hercules grinder is impressive!!


----------



## Ol' Brian (Jan 18, 2021)

So, anyone around here have any homemade tools?


----------



## Goinwheelin (Jan 18, 2021)

Clutch puller I made.


----------



## Ol' Brian (Jan 18, 2021)

Goinwheelin said:


> Clutch puller I made. View attachment 883237


Machinist, no doubt!! Very nice!! What kind of lathe do you have?


----------



## Goinwheelin (Jan 18, 2021)

Ol' Brian said:


> Machinist, no doubt!! Very nice!! What kind of lathe do you have?


Yeah I cheated and made that at work. Just trying to help your thread out.

so technically not home made.

I try to make a tool whenever possible rather than buy one.


----------

